# acrylic glue and strip



## bigorange440 (Jan 3, 2011)

polishing my tank and noticed theres a funny almost crack looking mark in the bottom of the tank where the 2 seams meet. i can't fell it so its not threw and it held water fine before but i want to put a piece of acrylic in for a extra piece of mind. i can seem to find acrylic glue. was wondering if anyone had abit i could buy swell as a strip of acrylic. would like 1/2 inch think and say 2 inch wide and 6 inch long. or longer the better.figured id try here before i hit the stores. thanks


----------

